# Baseball is back!



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 21, 2013)

Reasons I love seeing spring training starting up... It means summer is almost here. Can't wait!  Here are my preseason picks. I will be picking the LA Angels this year. Last year I picked the Tigers to win it all, but the unclutch hitting did it in for them. I expect them to be facing the Dodgers. Not really going on a limb, but I feel they are solid picks. Last year I probably would have picked the Reds to be in the WS.


----------



## biglungs (Feb 21, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Reasons I love seeing spring training starting up... It means summer is almost here. Can't wait! View attachment 2535370 Here are my preseason picks. I will be picking the LA Angels this year. Last year I picked the Lions to win it all, but the unclutch hitting did it in for them. I expect them to be facing the Dodgers. Not really going on a limb, but I feel they are solid picks. Last year I probably would have picked the Reds to be in the WS.



SF GIANTS 

WTF r the lions in MLB???


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 21, 2013)

Meant Tigers.


----------



## biglungs (Feb 22, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Meant Tigers.



lol we r ready for a rematch here in NorCal bring em on


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 22, 2013)

Giants should just be glad they are allowed into the playoffs.


----------



## biglungs (Feb 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Giants should just be glad they are allowed into the playoffs.




allowed ??? what u mean??? u sound like an idiot. SF won thr division by 8 games fuck the dodgers


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

I predict the giants will have the worst record in the NL west this year.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey! Summer is coming.


----------



## JackRabbit Slim (Mar 16, 2013)

Go Cubs!!!!!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 16, 2013)

Great time of year indeed! Lets go Phighten Phillies! I predict a bounce back this year from the AARP infield, at least I hope so.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Great time of year indeed! Lets go Phighten Phillies! I predict a bounce back this year from the AARP infield, at least I hope so.


I predict a lot of injuries all around the league this year. They are doing in season HGH testing. HGH is keeps guys healthy so.... I'm a Yankee fan. I expect us to be falling apart all season. I think they have enough to get in the playoffs, but who knows?


----------



## biglungs (Mar 18, 2013)

O's gonna finish better than shitty ass yanks


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 18, 2013)

probably not, ive been hearing how the Yankees are doomed since like 05. The orioles were really lucky last year. They won 16 straight extra inning games. They were in the playoffs by like .5 games. They lose one of those games and they are out. It's going to be neck and neck.


----------



## biglungs (Mar 19, 2013)

well go red sox then go rays fuck the yanks


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

hahaha. we are best friends?


----------



## Total Head (Mar 20, 2013)

am i the only one around here who watched the wbc? it's not much in the first few rounds but the final rounds were some pretty good ball considering no one is really at peak form in march. the DR went undefeated, they played like it was the postseason through the whole thing. no one i care about got injured. good shit. i wish there was more international ball on american tv during the peak of their seasons, though. the wbc is not the greatest example of international ball but it's all i can get.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 21, 2013)

Total Head said:


> am i the only one around here who watched the wbc? it's not much in the first few rounds but the final rounds were some pretty good ball considering no one is really at peak form in march. the DR went undefeated, they played like it was the postseason through the whole thing. no one i care about got injured. good shit. i wish there was more international ball on american tv during the peak of their seasons, though. the wbc is not the greatest example of international ball but it's all i can get.


Cano is a robot. He hit something like .439 during the games. He hit something like .600 the last month of the season last year. The guy is unreal.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 21, 2013)

MAKES ME SO DAMN HAPPY! And I just moved 3 hours from my fav team (was 10 before). Looks like I'll be hittin up a lot of games this year!


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 24, 2013)

ok ok first of all jackrabbitslim your a A in my book......anyways my picks are the cubbies if they fuck u....... oh well....ill still love them theres always next season.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 24, 2013)

i actually almost got picked for the minors leagues but i fucked it up.....well actually i didnt....i was at my high school baseball practice and there were scouts for college and two for the minor leagues.. so we started batting practice and im doing great in the feild.its like im a vacuum cleaner not one ball touches the ground from a popfly but i go up to bat and first pitch i blast it into left feild second...line drive down the third base line ...and finally the thgird pitch it was a wicked curve ball and my dumbass loses focus and forgets to take a step back. so i get hit hard and down i go. coach demands me to go home..that bastard but i go home and then i have to piss...and i piss out blood.....minor leagues were over before they even started


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, it's opening day and Houston beat Texas 8-2 to start the season. I'm all ready and set to watch 'my' team with the mlb pay-per-view package.
When I watched the game tonight they kept playing little snipets of the old 'whos on first' routine by Abbott and Costello. I love that skit, so I thought I would post it here to help kick off the season.
Enjoy...

[video=youtube;k37HOam7E-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k37HOam7E-g[/video]


----------



## Harjone (Apr 4, 2013)

It is good and fantastic game baseball most of the people not well aware of this one,therefore it is better to take its training under the expert coach this thing will enable to make the body powerful and strong.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

When you really watch a pitcher, and understand what they are doing it makes you really appreciate the game. When you can enjoy a pitcher's pure dominance you realize you love baseball. I was watching a 10+ strikeout game with my boy, and hes like "that guy swung at a ball in the dirt". Yeah, well, it was a strike when he committed to swing at the pitch man. You have like .10 seconds for your brain to decide what pitch is coming at you.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 10, 2013)

AL East is going to be ugly. All the teams are so evenly matched.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> AL East is going to be ugly. All the teams are so evenly matched.



i'm looking forward to it. i'm a sox fan and after last year i'm just looking to see some good ball. i will never forgive the owners for that valentine asshole and i blame him for driving youk away. for the life of me i cannot wrap my head around that decision to have that guy run the team. i cannot remember a sox team with such locker room turmoil. i have confidence in farrell and middlebrooks is shaping up to be a worthy replacement so far.

it would be nice to have a tight race within the division since we play the most games against each other. obviously i'd like to see the sox in the postseason but it's equally important to have actually earned it and be able to see some good play more than once a month. last season had people so disgusted with the organization that a lot of bars weren't even showing the games. it was eerie to be in a bar in massachusetts and hear people trashing the team and not a soul spoke up in defense. it was a very sad year.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Apr 11, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i'm looking forward to it. i'm a sox fan and after last year i'm just looking to see some good ball. i will never forgive the owners for that valentine asshole and i blame him for driving youk away. for the life of me i cannot wrap my head around that decision to have that guy run the team. i cannot remember a sox team with such locker room turmoil. i have confidence in farrell and middlebrooks is shaping up to be a worthy replacement so far.
> 
> it would be nice to have a tight race within the division since we play the most games against each other. obviously i'd like to see the sox in the postseason but it's equally important to have actually earned it and be able to see some good play more than once a month. last season had people so disgusted with the organization that a lot of bars weren't even showing the games. it was eerie to be in a bar in massachusetts and hear people trashing the team and not a soul spoke up in defense. it was a very sad year.


pretty much agree with everything you said except youk. i've wanted that clown off the team for YEARS. It's all up to that pitching staff..........


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 11, 2013)

tomahawk2406 said:


> pretty much agree with everything you said except youk. i've wanted that clown off the team for YEARS. It's all up to that pitching staff..........


Youk was the clown? I'm not exactly objective, but he was the least of your issues. He has had actual legitimate health issues. He was playing like an MVP before he fuxored his thumb up. If he can stay healthy he might be that good again. Honestly Bostons issues has to do with people like Ortiz being entitled, lackey, Beckett acting like he owned the place, theo giving 142 million to a race horse in Crawford. A-gon is a loonie toon too. The guy talks about god non stop like he had a grand plan for a fucking massive sports empire. You guys got rid of a lot of the issues.

It's funny because I would probably say boston are the favorites this year if they can fix their bullpen. Aceves needs to go, the guy is cancer. The Yankees have a rag tag bunch that could do well, or could do real bad. Orioles will not come close to what they did last year, but will still be good. Rays have zero offense. Toronto is totally over rated. We'll see.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Apr 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Youk was the clown? I'm not exactly objective, but he was the least of your issues. He has had actual legitimate health issues. He was playing like an MVP before he fuxored his thumb up. If he can stay healthy he might be that good again. Honestly Bostons issues has to do with people like Ortiz being entitled, lackey, Beckett acting like he owned the place, theo giving 142 million to a race horse in Crawford. A-gon is a loonie toon too. The guy talks about god non stop like he had a grand plan for a fucking massive sports empire. You guys got rid of a lot of the issues.
> 
> It's funny because I would probably say boston are the favorites this year if they can fix their bullpen. Aceves needs to go, the guy is cancer. The Yankees have a rag tag bunch that could do well, or could do real bad. Orioles will not come close to what they did last year, but will still be good. Rays have zero offense. Toronto is totally over rated. We'll see.


well shit, all those other issues were no brainers, but youk's attitude has always drove me fucking nuts. he's nothing but a cry baby bitch who's been throwing helmets when he grounds out since double A. to be honest with you i bet you any amount of money middlebrooks will have a better year than youk. At the time of the trade it was the absolute right thing to do and I would do it again without hesitation. You can't get stuck on the past, "he was good before he was hurt," of course he was he wasn't hurt! lol. but i'll give him some respect for being the only bright spot for the yankees right now lol. but it won't last..........


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 11, 2013)

tomahawk2406 said:


> well shit, all those other issues were no brainers, but youk's attitude has always drove me fucking nuts. he's nothing but a cry baby bitch who's been throwing helmets when he grounds out since double A. to be honest with you i bet you any amount of money middlebrooks will have a better year than youk. At the time of the trade it was the absolute right thing to do and I would do it again without hesitation. You can't get stuck on the past, "he was good before he was hurt," of course he was he wasn't hurt! lol. but i'll give him some respect for being the only bright spot for the yankees right now lol. but it won't last..........


The funny thing is he is not the only bright spot for the Yankees. Go look at their stats.


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 12, 2013)

cody epply should b a starter for the yankees kuz there starters blow haha lets go angels


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 12, 2013)

ChiefAlot said:


> cody epply should b a starter for the yankees kuz there starters blow haha lets go angels


How you going to say their starters blow and then say "lets go angels"? Arod is about to get into a lot of trouble real soon here though. The guy must be borderline retarded. The Yankees easily have a top 5 MLB rotation.


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 12, 2013)

will see who makes it


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 12, 2013)

ChiefAlot said:


> will see who makes it


Angels are like 5.5 games back and last place after something like 10 games into the season. After tonight the Yankees could be in sole possession of first place. Angels keep this shit up they will be 10 games out by next week.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Apr 12, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> How you going to say their starters blow and then say "lets go angels"? Arod is about to get into a lot of trouble real soon here though. The guy must be borderline retarded. The Yankees easily have a top 5 MLB rotation.


i think you mean top 10.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 12, 2013)

tomahawk2406 said:


> i think you mean top 10.


What 9 teams arguably have a better rotation? I'm just wondering. Seriously.


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 12, 2013)

jared weaver>any yankee starter


----------



## Total Head (Apr 13, 2013)

i won't touch on their rotation and i hate the yankees, but that triple play tonight was sick as hell.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;l3nq-mRuYnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3nq-mRuYnA[/video]

Hopelesss mariners fan, I guess you could say. Just hoping for .500 this year.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 13, 2013)

ChiefAlot said:


> jared weaver>any yankee starter


It's Jered, and he happens to have a broken arm at the moment. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the Angels are now 6.5 back. Keep talking.


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes baseball I love it. One of the few games where there is no time clock and its never over till the last out. 

GO TIGERS! Gotta rep my city guys sorry.


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 13, 2013)

thx for the spell check u sound mad haha ,Broken arm? its a wrist , nothing to worry about not even his throwin arm still better than any yankee haha funny thing is even cj wilson is better than any yankee haha in 100 games will see whos talkin


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 13, 2013)

ChiefAlot said:


> thx for the spell check u sound mad haha ,Broken arm? its a wrist , nothing to worry about not even his throwin arm still better than any yankee haha funny thing is even cj wilson is better than any yankee haha in 100 games will see whos talkin


CJ Wilson would be maybe the 4th starter on the Yankees. Also, weaver broke his elbow, not his wrist. You sound like you hardly follow your own team let alone the Yankees so maybe just chill out there. You should be praying to god CJ Wilson isn't the next Barry Zito and sucks for the duration of his ridiculous contract you gave a one year wonder bullpen reliever.

By the way, Jered weaver when on is a top 10 pitcher in the league... What's your point? It's pretty subjective to say he is better than Sabathia though. You sound like you just started watching the Angels like 2 years ago if even.


----------



## varanoid (May 7, 2013)

How are the dodgers doing? My Gigantes just swept a couple teams. The first was the D-bags and I forgot the next team? Care to remind me? Haha here's to a competitive season and a long lasting rivalry.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Dougz (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cubs have a chance at a a front of the rotation starter tonight. I might have to peak in on the draft tonight to see who gets picked.


----------



## Dougz (Jun 6, 2013)

Well I don't know anything about college baseball, but we got a 3B from USD who led the league in HRs last season apparently.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dougz said:


> Well I don't know anything about college baseball, but we got a 3B from USD who led the league in HRs last season apparently.


I'm somewhat surprised. There was a ton of talk they were going to get Appel the pitcher, but apparently once he was off the board they decided to pass on Gray. Appel is more MLB ready, but Gray has more upside, but less consistent to this point. They must have not wanted to take the chance.


----------



## dolamic (Jul 8, 2013)

Fan voting still going on, http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/events/all_star/y2013/fv/ballot.jsp?tcid=ASG13_HP_MW

Vote for Freddie Freeman! Go Braves!


----------

